# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Θεωρία Τελεστικών ενισχυτών και ενισχυτών με transistor και mosfter

## ChristosS

Καλησπέρα , δίνω μάθημα το οποίο αναλύει την θεωρία τελεστικών ενισχυτών και ενισχυτών με transistor και mosfet. Λόγω της σχολής έχω αρκετά καλά βιβλία τα οποία βλέπω αλλά δεν μπορώ να ξεκαθαρίσω στο μυαλό μου την θεωρία των τελεστικών ενισχυτών συγκεκριμένα. Υπάρχει κάποιο βιβλίο σε pdf η γενικά κάποια σελίδα που να μπορεί να με βοηθήσει ? (Και βίντεο στο youtube να είναι αν και τα περισσότερα τα έχω δει μέχρι τώρα.)

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## SProg

Μαλβίνο.

----------


## ChristosS

Να πω την αλήθεια , τόσα χρόνια είχα ξεχάσει ότι το είχα το βιβλίο και πήγα να το βρώ τώρα :p Ευχαριστώ! Νομίζω ότι δεν θα χρειαστώ κάτι άλλο πλέον.

----------


## MikeRHO

Πολύ καλός ο μαλβινο αλλά σε κάποια σημεία μου φαίνεται υπεραπλουστευμενος. 

Βέβαια έχει να κάνει και με το επίπεδο στο οποιο θέλει να εμβαθύνει κάνεις. Αλλά για εισαγωγικές γνώσεις μου έχει ανοίξει τα μάτια σε πολλά θέματα.

----------

